# Boardfliegen



## fly-martin (19. November 2003)

Hallo

Es sind in einigen Threads sehr viele schöne Fliegen vorgestellt worden. Wir finden es schade wenn die in der Tiefe der Threads untergehen würden.
Unser Vorschlag : lasst uns die in der Fliegengallerie sammeln!

Der Link zur Gallerie : http://gallery.kairies.de/view_album.php?set_albumName=fdw&page=1

Truttfriend und ich haben es uns so gedacht : Ihr sendet uns die Bilder per Email zu und wir stellen sie in die Gallerie. 
Es wäre schön wenn einige Daten dazukommen würden, 


Name der Fliege
für welche Fischart
Hakengrösse
gebunden von


Was haltet Ihr davon ?


----------



## marioschreiber (19. November 2003)

Die Idee ist gut!

Aber einen Vorschlag habe ich dazu: Es sind zwar hauptsächlich Meerforellenfliegen in dem Thread, aber eben nicht nur!
Kann man nicht eine Unterteilung machen (Mefofliegen Hechtstreamer, Trockenfliegen...u.s.w.)?
Das wäre bestimmt noch übersichtlicher!

Sollen wenn nur neue Fliegen da rein? Oder werden die anderen da auch mit eingebunden? Wenn ja, dann sollte jeder Binder seine Fliegen nochmal raussuchen und nach euren Vorgaben (s.o.) beschreiben.


----------



## gismowolf (19. November 2003)

@Martin und Marioschreiber !
Die Idee find ich super.Wie ich Euch bis jetzt von Euren postings
kenne,werdet Ihr sicher ein übersichtliches Verzeichnis in`s Leben rufen mit immens viel Speicherplatz.
Und ich glaube ich muß mir doch eine Digi zulegen.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. November 2003)

#6 #v top Idee....und auch der Tip von Mario....
bedeutet für mich dann wohl, dass ich beim Binden mitschreiben muss  :q


----------



## fly-martin (20. November 2003)

Hallo

Na, sooo schlimm ist eine kurze Beschreibung ja nicht!

@marioschreiber - ob da eine Unterteilung machbar ist kann ich Dir nicht sagen, da ich nur Fliegen einstellen kann - wahrscheinlich nicht.

Die Idee kam uns beim Boardfliegenthread - die Fliegen dort drin wären doch in einer Galerie gut aufgehoben !

Hinweis :

Die Größe der Bilder sollte ca 400x300 sein !


Ach ja - man könnte ja auch nen Link zu einer vorhandenen Bauanleitung mit einbauen !


----------



## Truttafriend (20. November 2003)

Cool.
Das wird ne richtig fette Datenbank.
Achso: Der Boardfliegenthread lebt übrigens weiter, nur das ihr uns praktisch eine Kopie schickt für die Bildgalerie#h


----------



## fly-martin (20. November 2003)

Hallo

Ich hab mal so etwas probiert - ein Vorschlag wie es aussehen könnte ist bei der Black Zulu angeführt.

Ein Bild und die kurze Beschreibung ist machbar

Was haltet Ihr davon ?


----------



## marioschreiber (20. November 2003)

Wird durch die Miniaturansicht auf alle Fälle schön übersichtlich!

Ausserdem, sein wir mal ehrlich, schweifen wir in dem Thread "Boardfliegen Bilder" doch manchmal etwas ab! 
Das ist zwar nichts schlechtes, hat ja meist auch mit dem Thema zu tun, aber als "Fliegen-Datenbank" ist das dann doch kaum noch zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Truttafriend (20. November 2003)

> sein wir mal ehrlich, schweifen wir in dem Thread "Boardfliegen Bilder" doch manchmal etwas ab!



das liegt aber nur an Puck seinen Hanffliegen:q :q :q 

Eine Datenbank wo die Fliegen nochmal übersichtlich geordnet sind ist Klasse. Das wäre mal echt was Neues.


----------



## Ace (20. November 2003)

finde ich auch super die Idee#6
Das mit dem Thread ist wirklich war...die ersten Fliegen hatte ich schon wieder total vergessen...also los alle Fliegen rein in die Datenbank.
Schließlich müssen wir die eines anderen Forums überbieten


----------



## Truttafriend (21. November 2003)

*Bilder schicken an...*

Moinsen Bindebande,

wer seine Fliegen zusätzlich gerne in die Datenbank haben möchte schickt diese bitte an 

martin@anglerboard.de oder truttafriend@anglerboard.de


Pixelgröße sollte ca. 400x300 sein. Dann bleibts schön übersichtlich.
Wenns Probleme gibt übernehmen wir gerne die Umwandlung und Bearbeitung. Daran solls nicht liegen.
Wer gerne ein Wasserzeichen in das Bild haben möchte, sofern nicht schon vorhanden, kann das gerne mit in die Mail schreiben. Machen wir dann. 4-6 kleine Zeilen mit den wichtigsten Bindefacts wären sehr nett von euch.

Das wird der Hammer:z


----------



## Hornpieper (21. November 2003)

Leute Ihr seid brilliant!!!#6 

Und nächste Woche bekomme ich auch eine Digi:z dann kann ich Dorschdiggler bei seinen Puckkreationen ein wenig unterstützen:g :g :g 

Björn#h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (22. November 2003)

Klasse Idee,

da mach ich doch mit .  

Grüße Stephan :g


----------



## fly-martin (22. November 2003)

Hallo

Noch eine Anmerkung :

Bitte sendet uns die Bilder als jpg Datei !!

Und bitte nicht in die Mail kopieren sondern als Anhang - sonst leidet die Qualität!


Danke


----------



## Klausi2000 (3. Dezember 2003)

So ihr mögt, kann ich gern jeweils "Unteralben" für die einzelnen Fliegenarten anlegen ... ist wirklich kein Aufwand, ihr müsst mir nur sagen, was ihr für Unteralben benötigt.

Klausi


----------



## fly-martin (3. Dezember 2003)

@Klause

Das wäre nicht schlecht, allerdings sollten wir erstmal die Fliegen reinbringen und dann entscheiden.

Dann sehen wir ja was für Ordner sinnvoll wären


----------



## fly-martin (7. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Allerseits 

Ich hab jetzt die Fliegenbilder in die Gallerie gestellt. Allerdings ist das bearbeiten ne Menge Arbeit und ich konnt noch keine Beschreibung reinbringen. Aber das kommt noch!

Hier zur Info die Kürzel der Fliegenbinder - ich hab die an den Fliegennamen mit angehängt.

Wer da Fehler sieht möge sich bitte bei mir melden - ich werds dann korrigieren. 

CL - Crazy Loop - christian laessig
MV - Dorschdiggler - Michael Voß
DG - digerko - Dirk Gerstenkorn 
MB - ACE - Mathias Burmeister
MS - marioschreiber - Mario Schreiber
RT - MeFo - Richard Timm 
TA - Truttafriend - Tim van den Abbeele 
MA - maddin - Martin ?
ZP - Zwergpirat - ?
ER - südlicht - Eric 
SG - Stephan - Stephan Gartz 
ST - Baltic_Herring - Stuart ?
WO - gismowolf - Wofgang ?
belle-hro - ?
MH - Bellyman - Michael Heinze
Hornpieper - Björn ?
Salmonelle - Horst
MF - Micky Finn - Andreas
havkat
Laksos


Achtung - die Bilder sind Eigentum der genannten Personen! Das ok zur Veröffentlichung der Fliegenbilder liegt mir vor!


----------



## Hornpieper (7. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Martin!

Vielen Dank für deine Arbeit#6 

Man ist das 'ne tolle Galerie geworden!

Björn#h


----------



## Ace (7. Dezember 2003)

Super#6


----------



## belle-hro (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von martin _
> *belle-hro - ?
> *



Nur meine Mutter nennt mich beim Vornamen (Jörg) ansonsten Belle   oder als Kürzel JB #2

Martin.... wat ne Hammer Galerie! Meinen erfürchtigen #r mein Lieber!!


----------



## marioschreiber (7. Dezember 2003)

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen !


----------



## bon_cremant (7. Dezember 2003)

Hallo board´ler,

nachdem ich inzwischen meinen Krempel zum Fliegenbinden zusammen habe und euch demnächst hier meine erste selbstgebundene präsentieren werde  :q hätte ich die Bitte jedem Photo in der Galerie eine kurze Bindeanleitung mit verwendetem Material als Kommentar dazuzustellen (vielleicht als Textbaustein in Kurzform vorgeben z.B.: Haken, Körper, Schwanz, Hechel Augen etc.). Nach dem "Oh wie schön... würd`ich auch gern probieren " bleibt es sonst nur den absoluten Spezialisten mit dem Kennerblick vorbehalten die schönen Teile nachzubinden.
Toll :z wäre auch ein Hinweis, was auf die schönen Teile schon gebissen hat ...

Danke im voraus und

tight lines #h 
bon_cremant


----------



## marioschreiber (7. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe bei meiner CDC-Garnele und bei meinem Hechtbunny schon eine Anleitung als Komentar angehängt! Werde das bei den anderen Fliegen (von mir) auch noch machen.


----------



## Salmonelle (7. Dezember 2003)

Und noch nen Kniefall von mir!

Super Arbeit Martin!!

Einfach genial... da kommt man aus dem Staunen, Gucken und wieder Staunen nich mehr raus.

Gruß Horst


----------



## fly-martin (8. Dezember 2003)

Hallo

@bon_cremant

Das ist in Arbeit, schau Dir mal die ersten Fliegen an ( z.B. Black Zulu ) - so soll es mal aussehen.

Allerdings ist das bei 150 neuen Fliegen "etwas Aufwand" zumal oftmals keine Bindehinweise dazu gegeben wurden und ich teilweise auch die Namen "erfinden" musste ( durfte ).

Das kommt, aber ich bin dabei auf Eure Hilfe angewiesen!


----------



## Toddi (5. Januar 2004)

Männer, ich bin begeistert!
Ich bin zwar noch Meerforellenjungfrau, aber ich habe heute abend meinen ersten Whip-finish selbst gebunden. Von daher steht meinem Angriff auf eure Muster eigentlich nichts mehr im Wege! Als Bindelaie ist dieses Forum für mich der Hit!!!

Gruß,

Toddi:g :g :g


----------



## Truttafriend (6. Januar 2004)

Moin Toddi,

das freut mich wirklich für dich. Als Tostedter könntest du ja auch mal an unseren AB-Fliegenbindeworkshops mitmachen. Der Workshop findet meistens in Lübeck statt. Das wäre doch noch eine ertragbare Entfernung für dich.
Ende Januar bis Mitte Februar soll das nächste Treffen stattfinden.


----------



## digerko (14. Januar 2004)

Moin!

Wirklich schön geworden die Galerie. Stöbere jedesmal rum und freue mich über die kreativen Muster. Für Meinen teil werde ich sukzessive die Bindeanleitung/ Materialliste als Kommentar einfügen.

Bin nach meiner offlinezeit noch nicht auf m Stand. Bilder weiterhin im altbekannten Thread veröffentlichen und unsere Mod's packen Sie dann in die Galerie?

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Januar 2004)

Moin Dirk !

Die Bilder u. Anleitungen an martin@anglerboard.de  oder truttafriend@anglerboard.de senden!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Januar 2004)

> die Bindeanleitung/ Materialliste als Kommentar einfügen


 .... danke für den Anstoss Dirk...
Ich hätte das glatt wieder verpennt....
Mach mich auch mal dran, das nu nach und nach zu erledigen...das bedeutet aber, weil ich nichts notiert habe (frei Schnauze Binder   ) muss ich meine Muster nochmal binden und alles - oder zumindest einen Teil - aufschreiben.... na prima...wann komm ich denn noch zum Fischen   #h


----------



## Bondex (20. August 2004)

*AW: Boardfliegen*

Oh das lese ich erst jetzt. Ich habe immer vergessen eine Bindeanleitung bei den Boardfliegen zuzupacken. Aber das ist mir echt zuviel Arbeit. Ich hoffe man sieht auch so wie sie entstanden sind. Ich benutze auch keine abgefahrenen Materialien oder unbekanntes Zeug.


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (26. September 2005)

*AW: Boardfliegen*

#r #r  Schöne Gallerie  #r #r


----------



## Bondex (26. September 2005)

*AW: Boardfliegen*

@GROßfisch Hunter
dann solltest Du auch nochmal hier schauen http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=18367
da siehst Du noch mehr


----------



## Stingray (5. März 2006)

*AW: Boardfliegen*

Moin Moin

Gibt es nicht die möglichkeit die Gallerie anders zu gestalten ;+ ? Es ist alles zusammen gewürfelt. Um bestimmte Fliegen zu finden, sucht man sich einen Ast  . Ob nun mit oder ohne Bindeanleitung. Ein Fliegenbinder kann auch nach einem Foto nachbinden. Und wenn nicht, einfach eine Pn an den Binder. Wenn es irgentwie geht sollten die Fliegen nach Gruppen geordnet werden. Gruppen z.B. *Trockenfliegen, Nassfliegen, Nymphen, Streamer, Salzwasserfliegen, Spezialfliegen ( Meerforellen-, Hecht-, Lachs- usw. ) *Ich würde das ja auch selber machen. Aber das kann ich ja leider nicht. Ein Update für die Gallerie gab es ja auch schon lange nicht mehr. Das ganze sollte so dann in etwa so aussehen wie z.B. im Fliegenfischer Forum. Ist das nicht möglich ;+ ;+ |kopfkrat |kopfkrat ???

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (11. März 2006)

*AW: Boardfliegen*

#c ;+   schade.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Red-Tag (24. November 2006)

*AW: Boardfliegen*

also ich hoffe mal das ich das jetzt alles richtig verstanden habe.ich schicke euch eine kurze bindeanleitung der fliege mit foto im anhang und dann kommt sie in die galerie?meine frage ist noch wo kann ich denn sehen wo die binderanleitungen der fliegen sind?


----------



## carpigas (24. September 2007)

*AW: Boardfliegen*

Hey Leute,
hab mir jetzt eine Fliegenrute gekauft und möchte mit dem fligensfischen anfangen.
Könnt ihr mir einpaar "Tipps und Tricks" geben, "wie man eine fliege wirft", "welche jahreszeit und welche fliege", vielleicht auch Lehrviedeos oder so.

Danke in Vorraus


----------



## Bondex (25. September 2007)

*AW: Boardfliegen*

carpigas 
Herzlich wilkommen on Board #h
ich denke das gehört hier nicht her. Du solltest dazu lieber einen neuen Post erstellen dann wird das leichter gefunden. Oder stöber hier einfach mal unter dem Oberthema Fliegenfischen, da findest Du sicher einige Antworten auf Deine Fragen.#6


----------



## carpigas (26. September 2007)

*AW: Boardfliegen*

wie kann ich denn einen neuen post erstellen ???;-)


----------

